# Need help with a home D-Link security camera...



## Yukia (Nov 17, 2012)

I just bought a D-Link security camera recently.
The model is DCS-932L. I was just wondering how to view the previous days. Like, right now, the camera is viewing my house all day and all night, non-stop. I just want to know how I could look back at the recordings. I don't want to be sitting at my computer all day, and stay up all night just to check the camera. I want to be able to see what's going on at my house, and replay it in the future. How can I do that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From the product specs on the webpage:

Camera Management Software 

For advanced users that want more out of their camera, the DCS-932L also comes with D-Link D-ViewCam™ management software for Windows PCs. D-ViewCam comes with a host of features including the ability to record directly from the camera to a local hard drive, trigger motion detection, set recording schedules, set e-mail alert notifications, and even support for up to 32 cameras. D-ViewCam also allows you to upload a floor plan of your home or small business and create a realistic layout of where your cameras are located, providing you with better access to your camera. For even greater recording flexibility, D-ViewCam can record video directly to a Network Attached Storage (NAS) device, eliminating the need for a dedicated computer to store video.


----------

